# Setup für meine .Jar



## Fohnbit (25. Apr 2016)

Hallo,

gibts es eine einfache Möglichkeit, eine Installationsfile für meine kleine Applikation zu generieren?

Danke!


----------



## dzim (25. Apr 2016)

Kommt drauf an: Ist java bereits installiert? 
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5396778/create-windows-installer-for-java-programs
(lerlinkt auch nach http://java-source.net/open-source/installer-generators )

Es werden Wege wie "WebStart" (man öffnet das Programm über eine Webseite, aber nicht als Applet - mal zum Thema WebStart belesen) oder IzPack beschrieben.

Wenn du dich nicht darauf verlassen kannst, das Java installiert ist, bietet Oracle mit javapackager ein Tool, mit dem man aus einem Jar-File eine Anwendung schnüren kann, die ihre notwendige Java Runtime gleich mitbringt. Allerdings werden dann aus ein paar kB gleich mal etwa 80MB...


----------



## da921610 (25. Apr 2016)

Also zum umwandeln einer .jar Datei, die eine Abfrage zur installierten Java-Version enthält, nutze ich launch4j.

http://launch4j.sourceforge.net/

Die wandelt eine .jar-Datei in eine .exe-Datei um, ohne dass gleich deutlich mehr Speicher benötigt wird.
Einziger Nachteil der ganzen Geschichte ist, dass .exe-Dateien nur auf Windoof laufen ...


----------



## Fohnbit (25. Apr 2016)

Hallo,

habe nun InstallForge gefunden ... das sieht nicht schlecht aus, da auch die Registry Einträge gemacht werden und meine kleine Applikation in "Programme" gespeichert werden.

Denk dabei kann ich bleiben ... danke für die Vorschläge!

Toll wäre noch, wenn je nach 32bit oder 64bit gleich die Java mitinstalliert würde.


----------



## VfL_Freak (26. Apr 2016)

Moin,



Fohnbit hat gesagt.:


> habe nun InstallForge gefunden ... das sieht nicht schlecht aus, da auch die Registry Einträge gemacht werden und meine kleine Applikation in "Programme" gespeichert werden


Wieso brauchst du denn bei einer Java-Applikation Registry-Einträge ??



Fohnbit hat gesagt.:


> Toll wäre noch, wenn je nach 32bit oder 64bit gleich die Java mitinstalliert würde


Das sollte eigentlich der Tag <j2se> in der JNLP-Datei erledigen ...

Beispiel:

```
<j2se version="1.7+" java-vm-args="-Dsun.awt.disableMixing=true" href="http://java.sun.com/products/autodl/j2se" initial-heap-size="64m" max-heap-size="512m"/>
```

Gruß Klaus


----------

